# Wiper linkage fallen off - fix or replace?



## drjones (Jun 29, 2009)

My drivers side wiper stopped working for no good reason the other day. Got in there to find out the linkage arm had fallen off the little rubber joint in the center. Thought I snapped it back in there, but it fell right back off the next day.

Am I doing it wrong? Somebody here (in a different thread) said you could just grease up the ball and snap the arm back on. I didn't add any grease, but could that be the problem?

Or should I just go get myself a new one and hope it works better?


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*RE:Wiper*

You should just get another one. Try going to a junk yard.


----------

